
Flask Web Development Book – 2014 - soferio
http://www.amazon.com/Flask-Web-Development-Developing-Applications-ebook/dp/B00K00W9LI/
======
alceta
I very much enjoyed the author's Blog series on a blog written in Flask [1]. I
did not (yet) buy and read the book, but from his style on the blog, I can
only assume it is a great resource on Flask.

[1] [http://blog.miguelgrinberg.com/post/the-flask-mega-
tutorial-...](http://blog.miguelgrinberg.com/post/the-flask-mega-tutorial-
part-i-hello-world)

~~~
agumonkey
Flask author wrote a long list of great articles about it, but even then, the
span of topics covered and integrated by miguel's tutorial made it a very
worthy read.

------
lukasm
If someone wants a pdf
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920031116.do?cmp=af-
velo...](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920031116.do?cmp=af-velocity-
books-videos-product_cj_9781449372620_%25zp)

------
stockninja
I went through the pre-release and loved it. I was competent with python (2)
going in and had done most of his tutorials. This book got me to the point of
being able to make working web applications.

You follow along with
[https://github.com/miguelgrinberg/flasky](https://github.com/miguelgrinberg/flasky)
and basically make a twitter clone -- which is fun. And its nice to be able to
checkout the code using git and play with it instead of typing out the
contents of the book.

As you can tell from his tutorials, he is a clear writer. And you get a nice
taste of cryptography, Bootstrap, and Heroku.

I built [http://superquest3.herokuapp.com/](http://superquest3.herokuapp.com/)
over spring break after completing the book -- and I had never made anything
but static websites before.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1223051718/practical-
fl...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1223051718/practical-flask-book-
project) is another flask book project you could check out ...

~~~
juriansluiman
How does the book compare to his mega-tutorial? I liked his tutorial, but what
does the book offer what's not in the tutorial already? I'd love to back
Miguel by buying the ebook, but if it does contain valuable additional
information, I'd prefer the hardcopy.

------
bsaul
Just checked the book index, and i've got one recommandation for the v2 of the
book : add a chapter about asynchronous tasks / jobs using celery. This would
probably fit in one chapter, and it makes a world of a difference as to what
you'll be able to build.

~~~
detroitcoder
Can you elaborate on why celery makes a world of difference?

~~~
juriansluiman
Celery is a system for job queues / asynchronous tasks / whatever you want to
name it. Usually in web the in-between time of request and response is the
time it takes for your application to do the work. However, if you plan to do
a lot of work (e.g. render business reports), or the work can take quite long
(e.g. make a request to an external service), asynchronous processes make a
lot of sense. The request will return the response fast and the application
registers a "task" in the queue. A queue system will then pop one of the tasks
independent of the web request/response cycle and process the tasks in it's
own time.

In short, it simply makes your application respond faster (and scale better)
while you still can keep track of all the work done.

I am quite familiar with gearman and beanstalkd, but Celery (as far as I
understand it) is a python layer over these implementations. It allows you to
write code agnostic of the broker, which helps for portability etc.

------
ryannevius
This is a really fantastic book. I ordered the early-release version months
ago, and just updated to the final version. It is by far the most
comprehensive, easy-to-understand resource for learning Flask. All code
examples work with Python 2.7 or 3.3

------
rkda
Another Flask book is Explore Flask. Haven't read it yet though.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7694614](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7694614)

------
selmnoo
Can someone comment whether this book focuses on getting Flask to run on
Python 3?

edit: Works on py3 so nevermind (although, I'm not sure if it's "py3-first",
if you would). The book looks nice, and covers a lot of fun topics. My only
wish was that he'd used something other than Heroku.

~~~
DasIch
Flask should just run on Python 3. If something doesn't work on Python 3, that
does on Python 2.7 it's likely a bug and you should report it.

------
tureg
Google Play offers the same ebook $10 cheaper than Amazon's Kindle version
($19.99).

[https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Miguel_Grinberg_...](https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Miguel_Grinberg_Flask_Web_Development?id=5aNwAwAAQBAJ)

------
ingend88
Is this book any good ?

~~~
jqm
The author's blog flask tutorials are pretty good. I've learned a bit from
them.

~~~
kbar13
I attended miguel's talk at PyCon, and he seemed like he definitely knew what
he was talking about, and also seemed very interested in teaching others about
what he learned.

I also just bought the book.

